# Urgent . report



## kenspain (Oct 27, 2018)

This has just come from my son. Yesterday evening a report came in about a black BMW on the motorway near Valencia. This car with flashing blue lights pulled a motorhome over on the motorway 2 men got out and showed the driver a badge and told them to get out of the van because they were looking for drugs so the man and wife got out and were put into the back of the so called police car and the men went into the van after about ten minutes they came out and let them out of the car. Apologised for stopping them and left the couple said they did not think to much about it because they were very polite. It was not until twenty minutes later when they stopped at a service station that they found all there money had gone and passports they are sure that one of these men was a speaking  Romanian to his partner. My son has said two things you could do is get the passenger to show them they are making a phone call, or dont stop on the motorway drive slowly to a service center where there people about and cameras. One hour later another report came in about the same thing this time they got a reg number but came from another car not a BMW.       :wave:


----------



## QFour (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks Ken.  We are on the motorway just outside Valencia, so will heed your warning.


----------



## carol (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks Ken. Sometimes I wonder why I want to go but I suppose the pros outweigh the cons. There's no way I would sit in a car and let 2 strangers alone in my van though. Ken, in this situation what would be the number for me to ring?


----------



## kenspain (Oct 27, 2018)

carol said:


> Thanks Ken. Sometimes I wonder why I want to go but I suppose the pros outweigh the cons. There's no way I would sit in a car and let 2 strangers alone in my van though. Ken, in this situation what would be the number for me to ring?



 I think they let them in because they showed them a badge or what you would call there a warrant card and they said they were polite the hole time  

OK the phone number if your on a motorway Guardia Civil 062

Local police 092

National police 091


----------



## carol (Oct 27, 2018)

kenspain said:


> I think they let them in because they showed them a badge or what you would call there a warrant card and they said they were polite the hole time
> 
> OK the phone number if your on a motorway Guardia Civil 062
> 
> ...



Thank you Ken. I'd ring one of those numbers before they had open access to my van. Don't know how I'd say it in Spanish though. I might prepare something with the help of google translate


----------



## kenspain (Oct 27, 2018)

carol said:


> Thank you Ken. I'd ring one of those numbers before they had open access to my van. Don't know how I'd say it in Spanish though. I might prepare something with the help of google translate



If your on the motorway it,s the Guardia Civil or in a town local police


----------



## BKen2 (Oct 27, 2018)

The Guadia dont have BMWs marked or unmarked ...do they..dont think so ...


----------



## kenspain (Oct 27, 2018)

BKen2 said:


> The Guadia dont have BMWs marked or unmarked ...do they..dont think so ...



Yes now they have also a range rover in Alicante and many nissan unmarked


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Oct 27, 2018)

*Spain*

Hmmm...have noted those numbers as enter Spain tomorrow....thanks Ken...Maja


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 27, 2018)

Your warnings are invaluable to members Ken.


----------



## Moped (Oct 28, 2018)

Don’t you get mobile signal dead spots on Spanish motorways? 

Best not to rely on an ability to make a phone call in these circumstances. No doubt anybody up to no good will have already worked out where the mobile dead zones are. 

There is no way the Spanish police would randomly pull a motorhome over onto a hard shoulder to do an inspection. You would be directed off the motorway at the next junction, or to the next service area, or pulled over by a pay booth section, where all parts of the vehicle could be examined in relative safety not just the interior.

When travelling best to keep all important documents and valuables together in a handy location so that you can carry them on your person if asked by officials, suspect or otherwise, to remove yourselves from a vehicle. 

We generally wear clothes when out and about with plenty of pockets and preferably with pockets that have zips. Good idea to wear these when travelling maybe?

Cards and money tucked into socks? Good tip if you go on a night out but now also when travelling it seems.


----------



## Trotter (Oct 28, 2018)

***** said:


> One particular pull was in the Basque Country, middle of the night and they were mob handed and all wearing face covering and all had machine guns!
> I was alone!



I'd ask them nicely, when I could put my hands down. One of those times when, being confrontational, would not be a good idea. 

Don't do brave. Silly, yes most of the time. Brave? Never.


----------



## QFour (Oct 28, 2018)

The phone signal around Valencia seems pretty good.


----------

